# 370/371 GP7 vs 374/375 GP7



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm curious, why are the 374/375 diesels worth so much, but the 370/371 go for much, much less on eBay?

I have the powered 374 and the shell for the 375, but no chassis (lost over the years)... was debating buying a 370 or 371 and putting the 375 shell on it. The chassis looks the same, except for the silver truck sideplates instead of black. 

Any idea why?

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

Can't answer your question, but have noticed the same thing and am curious. Perhaps the 374/375 is more rare?? I have a 377/378 T & P GP-7 set and never see others anywhere for sale. Yet it seems the 374/375 T & P GP-7 combo, which I see more often, has the higher asking price. Go figure??


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Probably has to do with the diesel horn on the 374/5. Also, there were known problems with the function of the reversing units on the 370's/ The repair manual even has a section titled, "Special Instructions for Shifting locking Lever in No. 370 & 362 Diesel Locomotives."


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Hah, the deisel horn is.... well, crappy, to say the least. I may snag one of the 370s and double head instead of using a dummy shell... 

Charles.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Check this out.....................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MRC-AH106-S...257637?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item48440b9f25


----------



## AF296 (Feb 29, 2012)

ChopperCharles said:


> I'm curious, why are the 374/375 diesels worth so much, but the 370/371 go for much, much less on eBay?
> 
> I have the powered 374 and the shell for the 375, but no chassis (lost over the years)... was debating buying a 370 or 371 and putting the 375 shell on it. The chassis looks the same, except for the silver truck sideplates instead of black.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles: All the Jeep chassis will work, The 374/75 were used 2 yrs. However they used 2 different chassis for each year... In 54 they used a sheet metal chassis and in 55 they used a cast metal chassis.. Sheet metal chassis are a little harder to come by.. 
As far as price goe's .. I think the paint sceme has alot to do with it.


----------



## AF296 (Feb 29, 2012)

*E units*



Stillakid said:


> Probably has to do with the diesel horn on the 374/5. Also, there were known problems with the function of the reversing units on the 370's/ The repair manual even has a section titled, "Special Instructions for Shifting locking Lever in No. 370 & 362 Diesel Locomotives."


FYI: Flyer used the same eunit from 1946 through 1955... The eunit in a 362 is the same as a 374/75... In 55 they went to a 4 step cab mounted eunit that was a flop, you'll only find this unit 1 year in a 343 or 346. After that they developed a 2 step unit. That unit took them to the end of production..


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Four step? Forward, neutral, reverse, and what? And by "cab mounted" you mean what?

My 375 has a horn and an e-unit in the same chassis as the motor (and the chassis is cast). 

Charles.


----------

